# Airmiles question - use on ferries or Tunnel?



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Just had a look at my airmiles account and I have 2500 miles I had forgotten about.
I would like to use these for the tunnel, is there a fixed rate or does it depend on times etc like the ferries, where do I go to book? through the tunnel site or airmiles site.
Cheers Sid


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Anyone have an answer to this query?

I have over 2000 Air Miles which I thought were just a load of rubbish, are they useful?


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

i cannot find anywhere on the airmiles site that says they can be used for the tunnel. you can use them for ferries however but you need to phone with your ferry details for a price. you can only sail with p and o, dfds, red funnel, brittany, condor and irish ferries. the telephone number given on the site is 0844 49 333 99. 
i have not used airmiles for ferries, only flights so am not definately sure how it works and there is hardly any info on the airmiles site
hannah


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

*Paying Channel crossing with Airmiles*



devonidiot said:


> Anyone have an answer to this query?
> 
> I have over 2000 Air Miles which I thought were just a load of rubbish, are they useful?


Hi. I have just rung Eurotunnel and they do not accept airmiles, I thought someone had posted that they had paid with airmiles. Wrong again.
If its of any interest I was qouted £86 going out 17th Jan at 5.58am and £61 coming back 18th March at noon.
Looking at the airmiles website they have a link to P&O so I will ring them.
Cheers Sid.

PS. I didn't word the post heading very well, prob the cause of no replies.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Sid - I've changed the title for you :wink: 

I had some airmiles which had been sat around for ages (collected with natwest CC, now they've stopped doing them), in the end I "bought" a case of 15 mixed bottles of wine :roll: .


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike. thanks for that, I was in a hurry last night when I posted it (lame excuse)
Anyway I have rung Airmiles and obtained a quote, you have to hang on while they ring P&O. Going Dover/Calais out next Thursday 17th Jan 06.35 and returning 18th March 11.30am is 1800 airmiles and £4 which I thought was a good deal. haven't booked it yet as not sure of which date we can travel.
Cheers Sid


----------

